

Ask HN: Cathartic Meditation? - aadilr

	What resource, thought process, mindset, etc would you recommend for truly making breakthroughs in meditation? Anything from a particularly helpful book, school of thought, or realization that took things to the next level for you would be helpful.
======
BMarkmann
Time, practice.

